# Anyone had funny nipples?



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi

I had my ET last friday and test on the 14th March.

I know this may be TMI, sorry if it is but has anyone had funny nipples this early on? THey are dark, big and nobbly!  

Sounds lovely doesn't it

Lou x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Are you on any progesterone supplement during 2ww and/or did you have hcg trigger injection before EC ?  Both these can cause pg like symptoms which may in turn effect your nipples   HCG trigger injection is the same hormone that is released from embryo when implanted which is why is can often cause quite a few pg like symptoms...and progesterone is what supports early pregnancy so again, this is why it may cause similar side effects.

I've not had darker nipples but I've certainly experienced heavy blue-veiny boobs with itchy nipples 

Fingers crossed its a good sign for you....

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## CarolineB (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Yes! I had ET 2 days after you and mine are exactly like that, and stuck out like bullets!  

I must admit though, I was putting it down to the hormones like Natasha says - Im trying to be positive but not get my hopes up too much at the same time.

Lets hope it is a good sign for us both  

Caroline xx


----------



## Louise23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.

Yes I am on cyclogest (i think that is how you spell it?!?). So I know it could be to do with taking that. It only started Wed/Thurs last week, but over the weekend they have got worse.

Can't get comfy when I go to bed as they feel like they are in the way.

I just hope it is a good sign! Wishful thinking!

Lou x


----------

